

A black hole engine that could power spaceships - DanLivesHere
http://www.antalik.com/a-black-hole-engine-that-could-power-spaceships/

======
martinkallstrom
I demand someone write a great sci-fi movie or novel from the premises set in
this awesome article.

"With a set of four machines: black hole generator, black hole drive, power
plant, and a self perpetuating black hole powered black hole generator, the
potential is enormous. As Crane and Westmoreland say:

A civilization equipped with our four machine tool set would be almost
unimaginably energy rich. It could settle the galaxy at will."

Awe-inspiring.

